# Not a steal.... but,



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The shipping was priced right.

Watched it at a much lower price. 
Of course, in the last few seconds, I was bid up to my maximum...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ho-slot-car...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Was this still a deal?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Seems like a decent price, but that's one of those cars that hits $100 one auction and $25 on the next depending on who wanted it badly enough. I go through the same thing with yellow AFX Porsche 510Ks. I missed one a couple of weeks ago that had a busted front spoiler (ok by me) but had perfect stickers and sold for $40. I forgot to check back in on it even after the email reminder. A similar one went for $120 a few weeks before that. I see the Motta car every once in a while at some of the traveling flea markets that come through the area, I'll keep an eye out for that one.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This one ended a while back. Someone cut a chappy rear wing and fixed it onto this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Motta-...S%2FNOx601WS%2F9XPMB0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The few I've seen for sale under $100 did not have the rear wing attached.


















$28.71 final sale.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like custom made decals also...I do believe the ink ran...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good eye Randy! Looks like those are late 90s Penske 'Marlboro' decals on the sides.

Well, I got mine in and I gotta say, I think it was a good deal.
It's about as close to mint as you will find out of the package.
The wing clips are not cracked, no scratches and very light play wear on one side of the red.
I can't say the chassis is original, but 440 chassis with rear sponges is correct for this release.


























I also got this superG+ for $17 with combined shipping for both.
Now I can make another Senna car.

















I also got this in a recent HT trade. Thanks CW!


















Kinda fun buying again.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice buys Rich!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now cut off them little wings and do them up right, North Tx style!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice new additions to the stable! Glad to see you got that Alfa!

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, one in the package????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-22-MAR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

These don't seem to be as rare as one might think...










$66.01 final sale.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow, one in the package????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-22-MARLBORO-MOTTA-440-X2-HO-Slot-Car-BONUS-TIRES-8942-/121105799423?autorefresh=true&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c3277d8ff&nma=true&si=Y4KZIYjAFKS%252FNOx601WS%252F9XPMB0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> These don't seem to be as rare as one might think...


 

Uh, in a package....but not the package this car came in! #8942 I beleive is the stock number for the Nissan 4x4 truck?



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SCJ said:


> Uh, in a package....but not the package this car came in! #8942 I beleive is the stock number for the Nissan 4x4 truck?


Wow, good eye! I believe youre right, it also states "with 440x2 tires".
The original Motta was a 440 chassis with sponge tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow. $70 with three days left. This one tells me I got a pretty good deal...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-1982-F...310672491070?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item485586023e


----------

